# Best Way to Mount Broms



## Clownfrog7 (Oct 5, 2008)

I was just wondering a good way to mount them on a GS background or wood. Thanks


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i use metal sewing pins and bend them around to grip the brom. this works good and they will eventually rust out, or they can be removed once the plant has attached itself.

james


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Most people like to mount them with toothpicks in great stuff. As for the wood I usually find a nice hole and slidt the brom in. As long as it wont slide all the way through it should be fine. The usually root within a month or so.
Jason


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

For GS, I generally use aluminum wire cut to length (you can jsut bend it back and forth to break it at the desired length. A very thin gauge will do and it will not rust. After a month or so, I simply remove it. it is easily reused as well. Such wire is like $5 at any hardware store.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I do toothpicks in GS.
And same as Jason, for wood I just find a little nook that the brom will sit in and leave it there. Takes about a month or more for you to start seeing roots.
I just let the toothpicks rot away.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Toothpicks as well and drill appropriate sized holes in driftwood if one isn't there.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I just use zip ties. cut it to length and point the ends and stick it into the foam.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

usually the stolon is enough to keep it there. I just poke it into the foam.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been using zip ties and suction cups to mount.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hopefully this will be the last time this question is asked. Mods, please sticky this!


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

MaxB22 said:


> I've been using zip ties and suction cups to mount.


thats a great method for mounting on glass


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Hopefully this will be the last time this question is asked. Mods, please sticky this!


Well, apparently I hurt someone's feelings with this comment...

News Flash to that person (whom of course didn't leave their name)... When a person asks a question thats been asked every week since I joined 3yrs ago, it starts to clutter up the forum. Yes, forums are for asking questions but not questions that have been gone over about 20 or 30 times already.  Notice the smiley! 

I had hoped a mod would see my post and make this a sticky so that the new comers could easily find the answer to this very commonly asked question which is the reason I opened my mouth. I was trying to help. If I had the power, I'd make this a sticky myself.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

So can you put Broms on a coco husk background or would it keep it to wet?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Should be fine for the smaller species and cultivars but I've had a lot of mold problems with coco husk backgrounds which may not be good for the roots to come in contact with.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I thought it better than making an entirely new one.


Has anyone tried mounting broms in cork bark tile? I have some, but don't want to drill a hole in it if it isn't even thick enough to mount a brom in. I believe it's around 3/4 inch thick. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Once it roots, it should be fine. May need to use pins or something to hold it down.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Most of the time, even when a brom comes with very little stolon still attached, I can wedge it into a hole a tiny bit smaller than the stolon and it will hold very well without pins.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok haha I really don't consider myself a noob at all but....
I can't keep broms alive! =(
I put them in apaper clip or such mounted on the backwith alil bit of wet moss and they turn brown eventually...what's happening?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

HunterB said:


> Ok haha I really don't consider myself a noob at all but....
> I can't keep broms alive! =(
> I put them in apaper clip or such mounted on the backwith alil bit of wet moss and they turn brown eventually...what's happening?


your putting moss around it. thats whats happening.  it might as well be in the substrate if its being kept wet by the moss. next time dont add the moss and see how that works, and they do need some time when the tank isnt at 97% humidity, so giving them a little dry time is a good idea.

james


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

So just toothpicks against the coco background?
Haha 
I always seem to mess up the simplest things


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

james67 said:


> your putting moss around it. thats whats happening.  it might as well be in the substrate if its being kept wet by the moss. next time dont add the moss and see how that works, and they do need some time when the tank isnt at 97% humidity, so giving them a little dry time is a good idea.
> 
> james


I thought you were supposed to wrap them with moss.  So should the roots just be exposed completely?

I agree with Antone, this should be a sticky. If not, then someone should make a definitive guide to broms if there isn't one already. Maybe there is and I'm too dense to find it


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

the "roots" (the real term escapes me, antone will be able to tell you that) are actually more like anchors that the plant uses to attach itself. you could actually cut them all off and it wouldn't kill the plant. 

i simply tie, or staple around the stolon, or use sewing pins to mount them, no moss, and i have some that have repeatedly pupped for me this way. 
james


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ken said:


> I thought you were supposed to wrap them with moss.  So should the roots just be exposed completely?
> 
> I agree with Antone, this should be a sticky. If not, then *someone should make a definitive guide to broms* if there isn't one already. Maybe there is and I'm too dense to find it


I'm working on it!!


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

> I'm working on it!!



Shoot me a PM when that bad boy is finished. =D

I could always use some new brom information.


----------

